# EP Seminaries



## JML (Dec 7, 2010)

Besides the RPCNA Seminary in Pittsburgh, are there any other seminaries in the U.S. that teach EP?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 7, 2010)

Is PRTS EP?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 7, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Is PRTS EP?


 
Yes, sir (It is Puritan).


----------



## JML (Dec 7, 2010)

No. Not that I know of. I think they would be "EP friendly" but I don't think they are EP. Beeke seems to have a great respect for the singing of psalms but I don't think he is EP.

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:42 PM ----------




nleshelman said:


> Yes, sir (It is Puritan).



Really, they are EP?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pastor Nathan graduated from there, so I would assume he would know.


----------



## VictorBravo (Dec 7, 2010)

Joel Beeke's church sings exclusively songs "based upon the Psalms." I don't know what hymnal/psalter they use, but interestingly, they accompany the singing with a big organ.


----------



## JML (Dec 7, 2010)

True. But according to this thread Beeke is not.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f124/what-denominations-practice-exclusive-psalmody-36251/

See post #11. 

Not saying Nathan is wrong. Just have 2 eye witness accounts with 2 different answers. Don't know who is right. No offense Nathan. Maybe Beeke is not but the Seminary is?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 7, 2010)

The RPs may feel closer to the HRs (Beeke), but those Dutch still use the old UP Psalter (1912), and that has a few Scripture-songs (like Nunc Dimitis) in it. And yea, they use organs too.

So, if the RPs define what EP is, then the HRs can't be EP.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 7, 2010)

Bruce, is this the same psalter that the HR's use?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 7, 2010)

The HRC uses the United Presbyterian Psalter of 1912 (the one Tim linked). I cannot speak to whether they use the Scriptural Songs in the back of the book; but EP is what is taught in the liturgics classes at PRTS.


----------



## JML (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Nathan. I think that answers my question and reconciles your response with Andrew's from the previous thread. He was speaking of the HRC. It is interesting that the HR seminary would teach one thing and the HR church would practice another. Thanks.


----------



## yeutter (Dec 8, 2010)

Across Grand Rapids from the Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is the Protestant Reformed Theological School. The Protestant Reformed are Psalter only [the 1912 UP Psalter] but also use an organ. The Church Order of Dordt allows it but; I have never heard any of the non Psalter Canticles from the back of the Psalter sung in the Protestant Reformed Churches.


----------

